# How to find information about encryption used in TCP stack



## apelsimon (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi

I'm working on a FOSS evaluation of a library which is built upon the FreeBSD TCP stack. Part of this work consists of listing which encryption that is used, if any.
I'm not really familiar with FreeBSD so I wonder if this information is easily accessible somewhere?

For example, I'm guessing crypto and similar man pages will contain relevant information, but I'm not sure how it relates to the TCP stack. 
As I've understood it IPsec would be another example of encryption used in the stack.

Thanks, 
BR


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2020)

There is no encryption in the TCP stack (not on IPv4 at least). IPSec is encrypted IP over IP, it's 'tunneled' over regular, non-encrypted IP.


----------



## apelsimon (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for your answer. Not sure why I didn't specify it but my question applies for the IP stack as well... : )
I guess it makes sense that no encryption is found in the TCP stack. Are there any other encryption to be found in the IP stack other than IPsec?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2020)

apelsimon said:


> Not sure why I didn't specify it but my question applies for the IP stack as well...


It's one and the same. There's only one TCP/IP stack.


----------



## apelsimon (Apr 8, 2020)

SirDice said:


> It's one and the same. There's only one TCP/IP stack.



I see, thanks for your help. : )


----------

